# 40mm forstner bit



## mac1012 (30 Jan 2014)

I am looking for a 40mm bit as my wholesale customer wants me to cut some tea light candle holder blanks and I want to use it for myself for my own holders 

stevebuk when I was searching I came across a thread by you on here and you said you were going with colt but I cant see them on ax site now I believe they changed to fisch I seen a fisch wave cutter on there for 20 notes just wondered what you went with and how it performs 

Geoff I know you cut tea lights etc and wondered what you use 

I had a 50mm cheap forstner bit of ebay that cut ok ish for some glass candle holders I wondering whether to just get a cheap bit or pay a bit more 

any advice anyone ??

I seen some mention titanium coated but I wonder if that's just a selling blurb as the coating wont last long I would have thought or maybe I am wrong 

mark


----------



## marcros (30 Jan 2014)

Are you cutting into side or end grain?


----------



## mac1012 (30 Jan 2014)

both


----------



## Chippygeoff (30 Jan 2014)

I make lots of candle holders and I also see candle holders others have made at the craft fairs and many make the mistake of not using a glass holder to hold the tea light and I feel this is important as the tee light generates a lot of heat. I have found the best size of forstner bit is imperial 1 and 7/8ths. I am sure I got mine from Axminster and the best type are the saw tooth type rather than the ones with just 2 spurs. The holes I make give the glass holder a nice snug fit in the 18mm thick hardwood I use. I drill within about 3mm of the bottom of the wood by setting the stop on the drill press and then testing it on a scrap piece of wood.

When I was helping a friend set up her workshop she had a small drill press and it did not have the torque for candle holders. I have a large Jet drill press, which is a beast of a machine with lots of torque. You need to have a very firm hand on the wood when drilling or make up a jig to hold the candle holder and clamp it to the drill press table. The forstner bits you see in the pound shops are rubbish. I have also bought bits from e bay that have been good but there is a lot of rubbish out there. When I was researching forstner bits I did find quite a few sites selling them.


----------



## mac1012 (30 Jan 2014)

I know Geoff I have made quite a few before couple of years back with glass holder I want to make some with just the tealight in so I only need advice on what quality bits there are.

my drill press is only standard but does the job fine 

thanks mark


----------



## mac1012 (30 Jan 2014)

some links to anywhere anyone has where you got any bits or makes would be handy unless they are g14 classified 8) 8)


----------



## Spindle (30 Jan 2014)

Hi

My advice would be to buy a saw toothed bit - my choice of manufacturer for regularly used bits is Clico

http://www.flinn-garlick-saws.co.uk/aca ... utter.html

although at £50+ for a 40mm I suspect this may be more than you wish to pay. I seem to remember people liking the Fische bits supplied by Axi but I've no first hand experience of them.

As for Titanium nitride, (TiN), coated tools - I have examples of drills and turning tools but, to be honest, I don't experience any marked advantage over the uncoated versions - I wouldn't pay a premium for TiN coated tools.

Regards Mick


----------



## stevebuk (30 Jan 2014)

The colt is amazing mark, not used it for a while but would recommend it..


----------



## Spindle (30 Jan 2014)

Hi

Colt bits available here:

http://www.yandles.co.uk/colt-maxi-cut- ... bits/p4742

Regards Mick


----------



## mac1012 (30 Jan 2014)

thanks spindle yeah it is a bit I don't mind going to 30 , I seen some on ebay coated cheap not saw toothed for a few bucks but I guess the coating is not really any benefit 

I found some at reasonable price on ebay sawtoothed for 16 pound but the length to long at 150 mm as I doing some end grain blocks on pillar drill

on another note Geoff I have a couple of tealight holders in my house without glass holder they don't generate lot of heat in fact you can hold a tealight in your hand and let it burn down without it getting very hot so I don't thnk heat is an issue , if you look no ebay there is loads wooden without the holder the ones I am doing wholesale there isn't room for a glass holder , I think they can look effective without any holder , easier to drill and no cost of holder , I guess its down to what you prefer so I don't see it as a mistake as you stated.

mark


----------



## mac1012 (30 Jan 2014)

ok thanks guys , steve what size did you get ? weren't sure if 40mm would be enough clearance for tea to get in and out and can you provide link if possible as I cant see it on ax site is it the same as spindle has put the link to ? 

thanks a lot mark


----------



## marcros (30 Jan 2014)

i have this set http://www.screwfix.com/p/forstner-bits ... -set/83345. I am sure that I paid about 20 quid and it comes on sale quite often. They are probably not up there with bits that cost £20 each, but I have found them to cut well in the 12+ months that I have had the set- pretty sure that I used some Christmas money last year to buy them.

I believe that for end grain, a saw tooth bit is better- never used one, or done much end grain drilling, so cant confirm or deny.

I did buy a set of imperial ones off somebody- they were sold to me as no name and priced accordingly. They were universally rubbish- probably echoing what Geoff says above. The screwfix ones were recommended on here and I am happy with them.

You are in a slightly different situation to me- i wanted a set whereas you have a desire for a single sized hole. It may be that a single famag, colt etc is worth the money


----------



## stevebuk (30 Jan 2014)

Not sure what size candles you want to use mark, just check that you can get a good supply of the same size ones , I bought some from home base and the wife bought me some from morrisons and although they looked the same they were completely different.
Yes I bought the 40 mm


----------



## ChrisR (30 Jan 2014)

Two sites worth checking out would be:-

http://www.rutlands.co.uk

http://www.wealdentool.com 

I have no connection with the above suppliers, other than a very satisfied customer.  


Take care.

Chris R.


----------

